# I bid you Farewell......



## NateS (Aug 28, 2010)

Well, the time has come.  I am taking 6 classes, working full time, and 2 young kids at home.  I HAVE to force myself away from the forums for awhile...this is my last semester and most important one yet and I will need all the time for school work I can get.

I will still be updating photos on my newly created blog.  Please go and subscribe and feel free to comment there.  I can afford the time to post in one location so a central blog seems like the ticket.

My blog is

http://sidersphoto.wordpress.com/


If you have any questions for me about a shoot or equipment or etc.... post a comment on the blog and I will definitely respond.  I may lurk around here occasionally, but I will not be posting any new photos for the next 6 months or so.  Thanks for all the people who comment on my photos and I hope to see you on my blog...if not, then good luck with your photography...especially all you macro shooters.


----------



## Neil S. (Aug 28, 2010)

NateS said:


> Well, the time has come. I am taking 6 classes, working full time, and 2 young kids at home. I HAVE to force myself away from the forums for awhile...this is my last semester and most important one yet and I will need all the time for school work I can get.
> 
> I will still be updating photos on my newly created blog. Please go and subscribe and feel free to comment there. I can afford the time to post in one location so a central blog seems like the ticket.
> 
> ...


 
Oh noes!

Good luck to you! :mrgreen:


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Aug 28, 2010)

Good luck Nate.  Ill definitely bee keeping, oops, I mean be keeping up with your blog.  Thanks for the inspiration.  :thumbup:


----------



## supraman215 (Aug 28, 2010)

this is awful. you're inspiring macros will be greatly missed. I hope you will return in full force when you have time.


----------



## mishele (Aug 28, 2010)

The macro world will never be the same......either will my nightmares.....w/ all the bug shots you post!!!!! Good luck to you!!!


----------



## NateS (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks guys.  I plan to still take macro photos in my short amount of free time....I just won't be posting on here....hopefully I will be back someday, but there's no telling what my schedule will be like 6 months from now...hopefully more free.


----------



## DennyCrane (Aug 28, 2010)

Best of luck, my friend. Your pictures are terrific and we'll miss you.


----------



## Stormchase (Aug 29, 2010)

Take care of life man, ive enjoyed all you have offered to TPF. I'll try to get to your blog sometime. Best of luck with school!


----------



## NateS (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks Denny and Bryan.  Hope to see you again in the future when things slow down for me.


----------



## Overread (Aug 30, 2010)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

We'll miss you and you bugs NateS - and you'd only just got started with them  Looking forward to seeing you when you make a reappearance and I expect great things!


----------



## usayit (Aug 30, 2010)

cya when you find time to return.  Cheers!


----------



## Derrel (Aug 30, 2010)

But...but...but...where will we get our daily dose of bugs!!!????

We'll miss seeing your photos around here. But coursework should take precedence. Good luck to you in your last semester!


----------



## NateS (Aug 30, 2010)

Derrel said:


> But...but...but...where will we get our daily dose of bugs!!!????
> 
> We'll miss seeing your photos around here. But coursework should take precedence. Good luck to you in your last semester!



Thanks guys. and Derrel...always follow me by subscribing below.  It is the one central place I will be updating my photos...That or you guys are welcome to add me on facebook as I post updates to the blog on my FB page.

Blog link (again)
Nathanael Siders Photography: A Closer Look

Facebook page (hopefully the link works
http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=1320366806&ref=ts

Just make sure and tell me who you are or that you are from TPF so I know to accept the add.


----------



## icassell (Aug 30, 2010)

Sorry to see you go, Nate, but I completely understand.  Get that school stuff finished up and hurry back!

(BTW -- subscribed  )


----------



## Fate (Aug 30, 2010)

Good luck mate! Keep snapping


----------



## Mauravdl (Aug 30, 2010)

Your macro photos really inspire me. I've subscribed to your RSS feed and hope to see more as you find time.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 30, 2010)

Damn man.. I was hoping it was one of your lame cheesy title for one of your macro shots LOL.  Come back once in a while k!


----------



## Stephen.C (Aug 30, 2010)

I'll miss your awesome macro shots!
Can't wait for your return!


----------



## Hardrock (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for sharing all your great shots!  Hopefully see you after the semester.


----------



## bigtwinky (Sep 1, 2010)

I've always enjoyed your bug shots, even if they creeped me out. 

Good on you for taking the steps needed to ensure a successful year.  
Best of luck!


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 1, 2010)

You and your bug shots will be missed, Nate! But with the schedule you described (F/t work, AND young kids AND classes), it's a wonder you've been able to shoot and post as much as you have. I have my fingers crossed that your schedule will permit you the time to occasionally drop by and post, and 'til that time, we have your blog site to tide us over.
All the best to you.


----------

